# Ufermatten/Böschungsmatten



## Naniria (7. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

Bei unserem Teich guckt an vielen Stellen immernoch die Teichfolie raus. Jetzt hatte ich überlegt, dass mit Ufermatten und an manchen Stellen Böschungsmatten mit Pflanztaschen zu ändern.
Allerdings habe ich hier davon gelesen, dass diese sich voll Wasser saugen und somit schnell ein Docht entsteht.
Wir haben keinen Ufergraben, sondern nur eine einfache Kapilarsperre. Kann ich dann überhaupt diese Matten anbringen ohne großen wasserverlust?
Gibt es eine Alternative wie ich die Teichfolie verstecken kann?


LG Naniria


----------



## Dr.J (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ufermatten/Böschungsmatten*

Hallo Naniria,

ich habe an meinem Teich auch nur eine einfache Kapillarsperre und setze Ufermatten ein. Solange die Ufermatten nicht über die Kapillarsperre gehen, funktioniert das prima. Man muss nur jedes Jahre die Kapillarsperre überprüfen und frei machen, falls irgendwelche Pflänzchen sich einen Weg gebahnt haben.


----------



## axel (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ufermatten/Böschungsmatten*

Hallo Nanira 

Schau mal hier gibts Anregungen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2354

So ne Ufermatte saugt schon ganz schön.
Also nur bis zur Kapilarsperre verlegen .

Lg
axel


----------



## Naniria (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ufermatten/Böschungsmatten*

Hey

Ich danke euch Jürgen und Axel.
Dann werde ich wohl meine Kapillarsperre überall gut kontrollieren und die Matten zumindest an einigen Stellen verlegen.
Von den Anregungen im anderen Thema werde ich dann später sicherlich auch noch etwas verwenden, um noch ein paar Übergänge zu schaffen.

Kann ich eigentlich aus so einer Ufermatte auch selbst ne Pflanztasche machen?
Also das untere Ende umnähen oder hält das nicht?
Die Pflanztaschen, die man kaufen kann sind leider an manchen Stellen meines Teiches nicht lang genug.

LG Naniria


----------



## axel (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ufermatten/Böschungsmatten*

Hallo Naniria 

Ich denk mit Angelsehne kannst Du Dir Pflanztaschen mit ner Ufermatte nähen .
Ich hab damit sogar Steinfolie vernäht .

Lg
axel


----------

